# Managed 2 nice ones today.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fishing has been tough lately but today our due diligence was rewarded finally. We started at a 4 acre lake in central Ohio using moving baits to no avail. Our best pattern lately has been black/blue jig w/trailer flipped and pitched into barkless laydowns on the deeper ends near the channel in about 10fow. My pal got a 4.4 and mine is 5.5lbs. We ground out about 30 bass altogether.

It got hot late on a tiny 1/4oz black Matzou spitting frog on a twitch-twitch-pause retrieve in the shallow 4-6' slop. I REALLY like this smaller frog over the normal 1/2oz size. Imo the bass can't help but get it in its mouth. Therefore the usually abysmal hookup ratio is vastly improved, for me at least.

My 8th bass 4.5lbs or over this year. Underemployment has really helped my totals this year. lol.


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

